# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Кто главный герой отечественной истории?

## Юрка

Кто ещё не проголосовал?! http://www.nameofrussia.ru/
Какие есть мысли?

----------


## randir

Сложный выбор... 
Хотя я не могу понять как Керенский может быть героем.... 
Я проголосовал за Евпатия Коловрата, это мой один из любимых легендарных героев... Хотя я мог бы выбрать нескольких героев...

----------


## BappaBa

Толстой Л.Н. (хм, там голосовать можно до посинения; никаких ограничений по количеству кликов с одного IP)

----------


## Ramil

Сложно сравнивать вклады, скажем, Петра I и Николая Гумилёва, Екатерины II и Михаила Ломоносова. Какая-то каша получается, все в одном котле. Кто из них "главнее" - не знаю. Да и нужно ли это?

----------


## Юрка

Я пока не проголосовал, но склоняюсь к Суворову или Нахимову.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я пока не проголосовал, но склоняюсь к Суворову или Нахимову.

 Голосуйте быстрее.  ::  
12-го будет финал (полуфинал?), останется 50 кандидатов. Я считаю, что выбрать осознанно из 500 человек невозможно. Вот из 50 уже можно выбирать. Тогда и буду думать.

----------


## Юрка

> Голосуйте быстрее.

 Всё, я проголосовал за Суворова, Нахимова, Шукшина, Высoцкого.  ::

----------


## Lampada

Высoцкий после Блока, между Лениным и Гагариным, но впереди Гоголя, Есенина, Лермонтово, Пушкина!    ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ... Есенина, Лермонтова, Пушкина!

   ::   
Кстати, я тоже голосовала за Гагарина. За Высoцкого, честно говоря, не стала бы. Талантливый человек, но... Гм, даже не знаю. Назвать его САМЫМ ВЫДАЮЩИМСЯ русским, даже если не брать всю историю, а только ХХ век, не могу.  
Конечно, голосование это и не претендует на серьезность. Ну равзе можно выбрать самого-самого? В странне с огромным населением и тысячелетней историей? Может, в каком-нибудь Лесото, где, наверное, 2-3 нац. героя и пара великих поэтов, можно, но не у нас. (лесотяне, не обижайтесь  :: )

----------


## Fantomaks

Я за Салтыкова-Щедрина проголосовал. Зеркало России с древних времен и до наших дней.

----------


## Юрка

Чё-то мы упустили выборы семи чудес России. Выбрали без нас...  ::   http://www.ruschudo.ru/

----------


## Юрка

> За Высoцкого, честно говоря, не стала бы. Талантливый человек, но... Гм, даже не знаю.

 Во втором туре я за Пушкина и Суворова.
Кстати, Пушкина тоже можно упрекнуть, что не идеал.  :P Но идеально выразил Россию...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  За Высoцкого, честно говоря, не стала бы. Талантливый человек, но... Гм, даже не знаю.   Во втором туре я за Пушкина и Суворова.
> Кстати, Пушкина тоже можно упрекнуть, что не идеал.  :P Но идеально выразил Россию...

 А причем здесь идеалы? Идеальных людей не бывает. 
Я лично говорила про то, что Высoцкий многим из этих пятисот уступает, если судить по тому, насколько заметно влияние каждой конкретной личност в рамках тысячлетней истории. Изменилась бы кардинально история/культура России, если бы этого человека не было? 
И тут уж, извините, Высoцкий с Пушкиным и рядом не стоял. Да, В.В. безусловно оказал влияние на умы многих людей своей эпохи. Но простите, сколько лет длилась эта "эпоха"? Пятьдесят? Будут его песни цитировать через 200 лет? Не знаю, но сомневаюсь. Может, он какую-то революцию совершил в музыке, в языке? Тоже очень сомневаюсь. Просто он дорог очень многим людям как символ эпохи, вот и все.

----------


## Юрка

> А причем здесь идеалы?

 Я думал, что дело в идеалах. У нас один пожилой инженер его не любит. Наркоман и точка.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я думал, что дело в идеалах. У нас один пожилой инженер его не любит. Наркоман и точка.

 Бывает.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Простите, "оказал влияние" или "лицо России"? Смотря что понимать.
Если лицо - то Высoцкому здесь, думаю, отдастся предпочтение перед Пушкиным. А "оказал влияние" - так И. В. Сталин в этой номинации всем нос утрёт.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Простите, "оказал влияние" или "лицо России"? Смотря что понимать.
> Если лицо - то Высoцкому здесь, думаю, отдастся предпочтение перед Пушкиным. А "оказал влияние" - так И. В. Сталин в этой номинации всем нос утрёт.

 Ну, это уж каждый понимает как хочет. Оттого и разброс мнений.  :: 
Только если так рассуждать, куда ни плюнь - одни "лица". И Райкин - лицо, и Пугачева - лицо, и Папанов - лицо, в общем, одной богемы пятьсот штук наберется. 
Так что, на мой взгляд, Высoцкий - лишь кратковременная флуктуация in the global scheme of things (да простят меня его поклонники). Из того и исхожу.  ::

----------


## randir

Да это какой то "попсовый" опрос.. Явно заказан. Властями.. Власти все хотят таким образом выдать себя за патриотов..

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Да это какой то "попсовый" опрос.. Явно заказан. Властями..

 Даже если и "заказан" (  ::  ), то что? И в чем выражается его попсовость? Нет твоих любимых малоизвестных героев?  ::

----------


## Ramil

Вообще-то да. Проплачивает это всё телеканал "Россия", т. е. - государство. 
Вообще, кстати, интересно, а ну вот выберут кого-нибудь одного (из соображений политкорректности, лучше было бы выбирать героя из древности, например, Илья Муромец на эту роль подходит идеально - его вообще никогда не существовало) и что дальше? Где это имя дальше "полоскать" планируется?

----------


## Юрка

> например, Илья Муромец на эту роль подходит идеально - его вообще никогда не существовало

 Как это не существовало?! http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D0% ... 0%B5%D1%86

----------


## Оля

> Вообще, кстати, интересно, а ну вот выберут кого-нибудь одного (из соображений политкорректности, лучше было бы выбирать героя из древности, например, Илья Муромец на эту роль подходит идеально - его вообще никогда не существовало) и что дальше?

 Его наградят.   ::

----------


## Ramil

Посмертно   ::

----------


## Cocos

Голосуй, не голосуй - победит Путин.   ::

----------


## randir

Ramil, с чего вы решили что Муромца не существовало? Может по вашему и Евпатия Коловрата не существо ?

----------


## Ramil

> Ramil, с чего вы решили что Муромца не существовало? Может по вашему и Евпатия Коловрата не существо ?

 Того Муромца из былин, которого все знают - не существовало. Его прототип, видимо, был адаптирован под былины православной церковью. Думаю, сначала был персонаж, а потом появился соответств. святой, хотя может я и не прав, не спорю.
По крайней мере былинные деяния Ильи-Муромца и св. Илии сильно различаются. Тогда за кого голосует народ? За Илью-муромца из сказок/былин/мультфильмов или за его реальный прототип (про которого мало кто вообще чего знает).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Тогда за кого голосует народ? За Илью-муромца из сказок/былин/мультфильмов или за его реальный прототип (про которого мало кто вообще чего знает).

 А не все ли равно? Много ли ты знаешь достоверных фактов даже про известных исторических личностей? Да наверняка не намного больше, чем про (реального) Илью Муромца.  
Люди, как правило, голосуют за имя, за образ, за ассоциации, за оставленную "в народе" память, а не за реального человека с его достоинствами и недостатками.
В данном случае голосуют скорее всего за былинный образ "защитника отечества", ну и что с того?

----------


## Leof

обычно былинные робингуды сплавляются из исторических анекдотов из жизни нескольких человек, годы жизни которых не уместятся в две-три человеческих жизни. 
Я за Пушкина и Кутузова проголосовал. А третьего я не помню.

----------


## randir

Ramil, а Моисей или Иисус существовали?

----------


## Leof

из наблюдений:
голосовать - голос совать (в ящик с щёлочкой)
галосовать - ставить галочку напротив выбранного пункта
галасовать - празднично одеться и пойти на выборы

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Тогда за кого голосует народ? За Илью-муромца из сказок/былин/мультфильмов или за его реальный прототип (про которого мало кто вообще чего знает).   А не все ли равно? Много ли ты знаешь достоверных фактов даже про известных исторических личностей? Да наверняка не намного больше, чем про (реального) Илью Муромца.  
> Люди, как правило, голосуют за имя, за образ, за ассоциации, за оставленную "в народе" память, а не за реального человека с его достоинствами и недостатками.
> В данном случае голосуют скорее всего за былинный образ "защитника отечества", ну и что с того?

 Так я и не против, наоборот, говорю, что это самый политкорректный образ  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Ramil, а Моисей или Иисус существовали?

 А вы-таки примете мое честное слово по этому поводу?  ::

----------


## randir

Ramil, ну если вы документально засвидетельствуете и приложите копию видеосъемки Иисуса или Моисея (можно на выбор)

----------


## Ramil

Всё-таки я рад этому проекту  ::   
По рейтингам лидирует Иосиф Сталин.  ::  
Интересно будет посмотреть, как телеканал "Россия" обо@рётся, когда придёт время обнародовать результаты.  ::  
Хотя нет, думаю, cейчас активистам из "Наших" или ещё какой-нибудь аналогичной организации дадут партийное задание "подтянуть" Высoцкого, или кто там следующий по списку... В. И. Ульянов  ::  Или просто, на сайте что-нибудь подкрутят. 
Рекламных роликов, что-то, поубавилось.

----------


## BappaBa

> По рейтингам лидирует Иосиф Сталин.

 Обычный флэшмоб. =) http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051603204

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  По рейтингам лидирует Иосиф Сталин.    Обычный флэшмоб. =) http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051603204

 Вот только за ради этого удовольствия:  

> Демократическая общественность, как обычно, *в шоке*

 Я сегодня зашел на сайт и проголосовал за Сталина.
Я твёрдо убеждён, что чем хуже будет себя чувствовать "демократическая общественность", тем лучше будет житься мне (хотя бы в моральном плане).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я сегодня зашел на сайт и проголосовал за Сталина.
> Я твёрдо убеждён, что чем хуже будет себя чувствовать "демократическая общественность", тем лучше будет житься мне (хотя бы в моральном плане).

 Жжош.   ::   
Ну со Сталиным все понятно, у него всегда был фанклуб большой.   ::  Меня лично шокировало появление в десятке Ельцина Бориса Николаевича. Кумир миллионов?

----------


## BappaBa

> Я сегодня зашел на сайт и проголосовал за Сталина.
> Я твёрдо убеждён, что чем хуже будет себя чувствовать "демократическая общественность", тем лучше будет житься мне (хотя бы в моральном плане).

 =) Я, кстати, тоже зашел и проголосовал один раз за Сталина, "по злоб*е*". =) Достали оголтелые  передачи Сванидзы, и фильмы про кровавую гэбню. =)

----------


## Lampada

> ...Достали оголтелые  передачи Сванидзы, =) ...

   Было бы лучше, если б их не показывали?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by BappaBa  ...Достали оголтелые  передачи Сванидзы, =) ...     Было бы лучше, если б их не показывали?

 Было бы лучше, елси бы их чем-нибудь разбавляли. Концентрация, знаете ли, тоже играет роль.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by BappaBa  ...Достали оголтелые  передачи Сванидзы, =) ...     Было бы лучше, если б их не показывали?   Было бы лучше, елси бы их чем-нибудь разбавляли. Концентрация, знаете ли, тоже играет роль.

 Ничего себе концентрация, если после всего, что вытащил на свет Сванидзе, Сталин главный *герой* отечественной истории.    :: 
Может получиться "за что боролись, на то напоролись". (Свят, Свят...)

----------


## BappaBa

> если после всего, что вытащил на свет Сванидзе, Сталин главный *герой* отечественной истории.   
> Может получиться "за что боролись, на то напоролись". (ТТТ)

 Недавно в передаче Соловьева сошлись Сванидза и Исаев, было очень интересно. Сванидза, как всегда, кидался давно известными штампами - кровавый режим, все репрессированы, одна винтовка на троих, тупые кавалеристы в руководстве армии, 60 миллионов погибших. Историк-архивист Исаев в ответ спокойно приводил действительные цифры и факты. В общем, журналист "имел бледный вид и мокрые ноги".

----------


## Scorpio

@BappaBa, Ramil: вот это и называется "протестное голосование"  ::  
Если серьезно, я бы за Сталина голосовать не стал. Мне вообще как-то претит постановка вопроса: из огромного количества весьма достойных людей обязательно выбирать *одного*.

----------


## BabaYaga

> Меня лично шокировало появление в десятке Ельцина Бориса Николаевича. Кумир миллионов?

 There are many, many vodka-sellers in Russia, gRomoZeka.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ничего себе концентрация, если после всего, что вытащил на свет Сванидзе, Сталин главный *герой* отечественной истории.

 Пфф, еще один герой нашелся - Сванидзе.  ::  Ничего он не вытащил, все это было известно еще при Хрущеве. 
Боян, как говорится. 
Лампада, прости, но твои вскрики ужаса кажутся наивными. Неужели и вправду из-за границы все видится настолько по-другому?   ::   
Дело лишь в том, что люди не любят назойливой рекламы. А демократию "рекламируют" круглосуточно вот уже 20 лет (попутно называя россиян оккупантами, дебилами, сынами рабов и предателей). Одна Новодворская своей концентрацией ненависти у миллионов воспитала рвотный рефлекс на слова "свобода" и "правозащитник".  ::   
Так что демократоиды получили по заслугам: за Сталина голосуют уже просто назло. А за границей опять будут ахать - какие эти русские все-таки варвары. Смешно... ))

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by BappaBa  ...Достали оголтелые  передачи Сванидзы, =) ...     Было бы лучше, если б их не показывали?   Было бы лучше, елси бы их чем-нибудь разбавляли. Концентрация, знаете ли, тоже играет роль.   Ничего себе концентрация, если после всего, что вытащил на свет Сванидзе, Сталин главный *герой* отечественной истории.   
> Может получиться "за что боролись, на то напоролись". (Свят, Свят...)

 Ты, видимо, не поняла. Люди голосуют не за Сталина, а за то, чтобы "демократическая общественность" обос.аласть с этим проектом, просто для того, чтобы нагадить организаторам. Это как вопрос Путину про ктулху и гигантских человекоподобных роботов. Я вот тоже голосовал за Сталина, но о своих мотивах написал в предыдущем письме.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by BappaBa  ...Достали оголтелые  передачи Сванидзы, =) ...     Было бы лучше, если б их не показывали?   Было бы лучше, елси бы их чем-нибудь разбавляли. Концентрация, знаете ли, тоже играет роль.   Ничего себе концентрация, если после всего, что вытащил на свет Сванидзе, Сталин главный *герой* отечественной истории.   
> Может получиться "за что боролись, на то напоролись". (Свят, Свят...)   Ты, видимо, не поняла. Люди голосуют не за Сталина, а за то, чтобы "демократическая общественность" обос.аласть с этим проектом, просто для того, чтобы нагадить организаторам. Это как вопрос Путину про ктулху и гигантских человекоподобных роботов. Я вот тоже голосовал за Сталина, но о своих мотивах написал в предыдущем письме.

 Всё такое как-то слушком хитро для меня.   ::

----------


## Ramil

Из вредности, назло. 
По-моему, ничего сложного... Просто, чтобы не делать так, как и к чему призывает телевизор. 
Чтобы заставить русского человека что-нибудь сделать, надо это запретить.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Из вредности, назло. 
> По-моему, ничего сложного... Просто, чтобы не делать так, как и к чему призывает телевизор. 
> Чтобы заставить русского человека что-нибудь сделать, надо это запретить.

 Народное единодушие - это хорошо, ...наверное.

----------


## mishau_

Сванидзе выступал очень аругментированно. Исаев воз сакинг.

----------


## BappaBa

> Сванидзе выступал очень аругментированно. Исаев воз сакинг.

 О, да! Когда Исаев озвучил цифру в 14 миллионов безвозратных потерь (на основе данных ОДБ-Мемориал), Соловьев попросил прокомментировать эти данные. Сванидза *аргументированно* ответил: "Я не готов прокомментировать эту цифру." =) То же самое было с 4-мя процентами репрессированных в армии; с тем, что никто не был наказан за большие потери; о роли кавалерии и т.п. Все это легко найти на Ю-тьюбе.

----------


## Scorpio

Вот и само выступление Исаева, и комменты к нему -- vox populi:  http://dr-guillotin.livejournal.com/57974.html

----------


## mishau_

Из того, что я читал - Сванидзе прав. С потерями почти никогда не считались, а командиров за победу награждали невзирая на потери - победителей не судят.  С одной винтовкой на троих - это метафора, но действительно воевали, в начале войны. Снимали с убитых солдат форму и сапоги, чтобы одеть живых.   
Черняховский пиарит свою фамилию, это понятно. И то, что к дате брали города, это он тоже правильно критиковал. Таких уж сильных психологических значений это не имело. Соловьев четко подметил, немцы не приурочивали свои планы к праздничным датам и завоевали пол-Европы.

----------


## BappaBa

> Из того, что я читал

 Поскольку ты так и не написал, что именно читал, следует понимать, что эти фантазии из книжек Резуна?   

> Черняховский пиарит свою фамилию, это понятно.

 =))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Ramil

Как и следовало ожидать, телеканал "Россия" принял меры. 
Меньше чем за 3 дня Николая II "подтянули" почти на 60 тыс. голосов, тем самым, он потеснил Высoцкого, отодвинув его на 4 место. 
Учитывая ту скорость, с которой Николай набирает голоса, думаю, его и выберут. Как всегда, кругом обман. 
Но имя России отождествлять с именем Николая кровавого - полный бред. Уж нашли бы кого-нибудь поприличнее. 
В общем, бороться бесполезно. Ставлю 100 р. на Николая II.

----------


## Scorpio

Николай Последний -- символ России?!!!
Тьфу на них...

----------


## Ramil

Николай II просто рвёт всех. 
За 4 часа, количество голосов за него возросло с 208 тыс. до 226 тыс. 
Чем телеканал Россия может объяснить такой всплеск популярности?
Стыдно господа!

----------


## Ramil

Только обратил внимание: 
Посмотрите на заглавие сайта:
На рисунке - не герб России, а императорская корона.
Можно было сразу догадаться, что это разводка.

----------


## Leof

Ой, а мне на полном серьёзе показалось, что это кулак с выставленным средним пальцем.

----------


## Rtyom

Что такое «Имя Россия»? 
Leof,  ::

----------


## Leof

Сайт оформолен так себе. Имя Россия - непонятно, а строка Исторический выбор 2008 вообщзе - левак полный. 
Мне не верится, что Сталин и Ленин подпрыгнули благодаря голосам тысяч людей, которые подсознательно объединились в этом порыве. Мне кажется, три лидирующих персоны в списке - полное надувательство. Просто какие-то программисты сидят и подвинчивают эти цифры. Какой-то бред. 
Бред. 
Тёма, может, имелось в виду, что Россия - имя собственное и географическое название? Не знаю, может имелась в виду связь с игрой в слова, там как раз нельзя использовать такие слова.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

ИМХО, это всё сплошной гон и надувательство. Типа как с современными чудесами света, только хуже.

----------


## mishau_

Вчера в какой-то телепередаче показали, что есть некие флэш-мобы, которые обеспечивают массовое продвижение своих "кандидатов" на пост "исторической личности". Какая лажа все это мероприятие! Пушкина "прокатили"!  ::  Кругом одна политика, мать ее!   ::

----------


## Cocos

А что удивительного в том, что каждому капиталисту и вору в нашей стране нужен Сталин?    ::  
Сидят они, бедные, ночами по казино, спускают тысячи баксов налички, и фигнёй маются...   ::   Негде, негде им в нашей стране приложить свой такой креативный, такой оригинальный и инновационный интеллектуальный потенциал!   ::  
А вот был бы Сталин, их жизнь стала бы такой...   насыщенной, яркой, разнообразной!   ::

----------


## Leof

Не только их, но и огромного числа простых и добропорядочных граждан.

----------


## Rtyom

Главное слово — «простых».

----------


## Leof

Чево*... Да, простых и добропорядочных. При Сталине нас всех на этом форуме (случись такой) расстреляли бы на месте, как английских шпиёнов**.  
Если бы Сталин сажал бы только совершивших преступление, преступников, а не людей с преобладающим право или левополушарным мышлением (нужное подчеркнуть).  
Видимо в России не получится так, что бы все были сыты и целы. При Сталине преступность была. Даже под угрозой расстрела и грабили и убивали. Вот если за кражу кошелька пойманному за руку на рынке руку отрубать станут - тогда, может быть поубавится преступников.  *А что?
**шпионов

----------


## Cocos

> Не только их, но и огромного числа простых и добропорядочных граждан.

 А разве это не здорово?   ::   Это и называется справедливость и равенство для всех, о котором так пекутся демократы! 
Это будет другой, более современный, правильный Сталин!   ::

----------


## Leof

Ерунда какая-то. :P

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by Leof  Не только их, но и огромного числа простых и добропорядочных граждан.   А разве это не здорово?    Это и называется справедливость и равенство для всех, о котором так пекутся демократы! 
> Это будет другой, более современный, правильный Сталин!

 Сталин таким способом заботился о своей шкуре, а не о благе страны. Он очень боялся заговора.

----------


## Cocos

> Сталин таким способом заботился о своей шкуре, а не о благе страны. Он очень боялся заговора.

 Ага, прямо так боялся, так боялся, аж кушать не мог!  :P

----------


## Ramil

> Ерунда какая-то. :P

 По-моему, весь этот проект превратился в войну роботов. Чей больше "накликает" - тот и прав. Уже не интересно.

----------


## Leof

Ребята, мне уже не смешно. По каналу Россия всерьёз агитируют. Сталит в далёком отрыве. А что будет (а по всему судя, так и будет), если Сталин победит? Вот позлорадствует мировая общественность: "у этих русских национальный герой - Сталин". Это такой козырь в руках сторонников новой холодной войны! В Америке, в Прибалтике, Польше и Украине такое подымится! Будут кричать - вот, мы же говорили! Русские разрабатывают секретные технологии по оживлению Сталина и Ленина! Ленин-то, глядишь, не умер, а в искуственной коме. Русские - все сталинисты! Уууу. 
Вовремя надо было закрывать эту ура-патриотскую затею.
Или я чего доброго поверю, что общественность в глубоком заблуждении, что во всех выборах большинство было за коммунистами, и что вокруг полно потенциальных сталинистов! 
Вобщем, будто по Хармсу выбирали! Герой России - Иосиф Сталин.

----------


## Оля

> По каналу Россия всерьёз агитируют.

 За Сталина? (я просто не смотрю).
А где "рейтинг" можно посмотреть, ну который с отрывом?

----------


## Leof

http://www.nameofrussia.ru/ 
Ух ты. Оказывается, уже Невский! 
Значит, я понял неверно. 
Фффффууу!

----------


## Ramil

http://www.unnamedrussia.ru/ 
Здесь публикуются графики изменений рейтингов.
Липа это всё и уже не интересно. Какое, блин, народное голосование! Это бред!

----------


## Leof

Рамиль... 
Графики на сайте не работают...
К ним уже пришли?

----------


## Ramil

> Рамиль... 
> Графики на сайте не работают...
> К ним уже пришли?

 Им уже заплатили )))

----------


## Leof

О такой возможности я не подумал. 
По крайней мере, чтоб заплатить, к ним кто-то должен был придти.
Ну, хотя бы не случится Сталин.
НО, он на втором месте - Сталин наш план В.

----------


## mishau_

По части очковтирательства,  наши люди, конечно остаются в мировых лидерах. Жаль только, что втираем мы только сами себе, вместо того чтобы использовать эти навыки на международной арене, как, допустим, американины.

----------


## Юрка

Народ, дружно голосуем за Суворова, чтобы Сталина выбить из тройки!..
Кстати, в этом туре нельзя проголосоват более одного раза в день за одну персону.
В первом туре можно было давить на педаль до посинения, чем отморозки и пользовались.

----------


## Leof

Проголосовал.
Кстати. Ещё вчера Пушкин был за сталиным, а сейчас у него на две тыщи больше голосов, чем у Невского, а он всё равно второй в рейтинге. 
Чё-то кто-то там колёсики перепутал или подкручивает медленно.

----------


## Ramil

Голо суй - не голо суй, все равно получишь фиг. 
В данном случае это очень даже в темую

----------


## Rtyom

Так зачем париться? Из принципа?

----------


## Ramil

> Так зачем париться? Из принципа?

 Так я давно уже и не парюсь. Там в телевизоре Михалков сидит - он и выбирает (или ему подобныЙэ). Или выбрали уже. 
Напомню, вопрос звучит так:
Кто главный герой отечественной истории? 
Также напомню, что "герой" может быть как положительным и отрицательным. 
И ещё напомню, что слово "главный" в моём понимании означает человека, наиболее всех повлиявшего на судьбу нашей страны. 
Методом исключения получаем либо Петра I, либо Сталина. 
З.Ы. Не нашел ссылку беглым поиском, но существует в интернете альтернативный проект, где голосуют за главных врагов России.

----------


## Lampada

Сталин - один из лидеров в списке национальных героев России?  Ну тогда американцам можно не беспокоится, если Маккейна выберут президентом.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Сталин - один из лидеров в списке национальных героев России?  Ну тогда американцам можно не беспокоится, если Маккейна выберут президентом.

 Лампада, а ты действительно думаешь, что от того, кто будет президентом США, зависит будущее американцев? 
По-моему, от президента в США уже давно ничего не зависит.

----------


## Оля

> По-моему, от президента в США уже давно ничего не зависит.

 А от кого (или чего) зависит?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Сталин - один из лидеров в списке национальных героев России?  Ну тогда американцам можно не беспокоится, если Маккейна выберут президентом.     Лампада, а ты действительно думаешь, что от того, кто будет президентом США, зависит будущее американцев? 
> По-моему, от президента в США уже давно ничего не зависит.

 Ничего?  ::

----------


## Ramil

НИ-ЧЕ-ГО!
Такая же марионетка, как и везде. 
И выборы эти везде - просто чтобы население развлечь, дабы сложилось у них чувство (иллюзия) причастности.

----------


## Оля

Рамиль, ты можешь на мой вопрос ответить?

----------


## mishau_

Убийца миллионов людей и глумитель над российским православием - главный герой. А кто-то возражает против моего тезиса, что народ пинками загоняет себя в рабство.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Рамиль, ты можешь на мой вопрос ответить?

 Да много кто.
Просто президент - фигура подневольная.
Всем, кто давал будущему президенту баппки - он теперь должен. Им не нужны деньги, им нужны политические гарантии своих интересов (порой, весьма обширнах).
Дальше - партия. Среди демократов и республиканцев тоже немало богатых и влиятельных людей - всем им он, в принципе, тоже должен.
Дальше - военные и спецслужбы - это особая каста. Президенты и министры приходят и уходят - они остаются. Им вообще наплевать, кто сейчас президент. Для них, по сути, вообще ничего не меняется.
Да, существует некое "джентельменское соглашение" о правилах игры, особо зарвавшихся отправляют в отставку, так как система налажена, работает и никто ничего менять не хочет. Да, внутри этих групп идет какое-то противоборство, чей фаворит сядет в президентское кресло, на это, собственно деньги и тратятся. Но даже в случае проигрыша существуют вполне земные меры воздействия и на президента и на чиновников поменьше.
И конгресс и сенат состоит из людей, которые также лоббируют определённые интересы конкретных людей (и поверь мне, это не американский народ). 
Америкой правят деньги, за деньги и ради денег.
А все законы, программы, обещания - туфта, призванная создать иллюзию правового демократического государства. Там также берут и дают взятки, исчисляемые порой миллиардами долларов, там также процветает коррупция и круговая порука (просто об этом не говорят в СМИ, лишь изредка какой-нибудь скандал просачивается в прессу, да и то, обычно инфорамцию "сливают", чтобы устранить конкурента). 
Думаю, что реальная власть в США (а может и в мире) принадлежит группе из 30-50 человек - они-то и определяют, какая будет ставка рефинансирования, какой будет ситуация на мировых рынках, кому Америка завтра объявит войну и пр. И делается это не в национальных, а в сугубо личных интересах.  
Вот и получается, что вот хороший, порядочный, добрый и справедливый человек хочет стать президентом. Случается чудо - он проходит все круги ада и становится президентом. Он уже не хороший, не порядочный, далеко не добрый и увы - не справедливый. Ведь каждый шаг по ступеньке вверх оборачивается уступками, сделками с совестью, предательством и обещаниями, которые нельзя нарушить.
Ну, а если он-таки взбрыкнёт на своём посту, найдутся способы его остановить. Раньше обычно просто стреляли, но сейчас люди стали культурнее - показывают синее платье по телевизору.

----------


## Leof

Синее платье?

----------


## Rtyom

Уильям Клинтон.

----------


## Leof

Тёма! А ещё апокрифичнее ты не мог его назвать!  ::  
Я три раза подумал, пока не догадался, кто это.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Америкой правят деньги, за деньги и ради денег.
> А все законы, программы, обещания - туфта, призванная создать иллюзию правового демократического государства.

 Это скорее всего правда. И это утверждение, с некоторой долей уверенности, можно распространить на любую страну и практически на любой строй. Однако, лучше иллюзия, чем ничего. Вот зачем, например, англичанам королевский двор? Видимо, тоже лучше с иллюзией. Говорят, и Сталин тоже пёкся о внешнем соблюдении законности.   

> Думаю, что реальная власть в США (а может и в мире) принадлежит группе из 30-50 человек - они-то и определяют, какая будет ставка рефинансирования, какой будет ситуация на мировых рынках, кому Америка завтра объявит войну и пр. И делается это не в национальных, а в сугубо личных интересах.

 Эта тема всегда очень живо обсуждаема. К сожалению, следуя твоей же логике, получается, что чем выше человек на ступенях власти и влияния, тем от большего количества людей (и других факторов) он сам начинает зависеть. Это, как мне кажется, логически не соответствует выводу про всесилие той мифической группы. То есть, разумеется, группа скорее всего существует. Однако каждый её член так завязан на тысячи не зависящих от него факторов, что власть никак не может быть руководима их "сугубо личными интересами". Ты рассказал про президента страны, но то же самое верно, например, и для президента супер-корпорации, чьи интересы (частично) представляет тот самый президент страны. 
Вопрос о том, что вера во "всемогущую группу" приводит к политическому мистицизму, я оставлю за кадром, как нерешаемый в обозримом будущем.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Тяжела она шапка Мономаха.
Будучи у власти ты озабочен лишь тем, как эту власть сохранить. На остальное времени не остаётся. И я не говорю о некоем заговоре, о теневом правительстве и т.д.
Вполне возможно, что тем 30-50 людям, о которых я писал, и не ведомо то, что они являются этим самым правительством... Они просто защищают свои интересы.
Они вообще могут быть весьма далеки от политики.

----------


## Юрка

> Напомню, вопрос звучит так:
> Кто главный герой отечественной истории?
> Также напомню, что "герой" может быть как положительным и отрицательным.
> И ещё напомню, что слово "главный" в моём понимании означает человека, наиболее всех повлиявшего на судьбу нашей страны.
> Методом исключения получаем либо Петра I, либо Сталина.

 Ну, если и интеллигенция (вместе с коммуняками и замоченными в сортире) будет голосовать за Сталина, то он имеет шанс.
Кстати, герой и антигерой - это разные вещи.
Герой - это в переводе с греческого доблестный муж.
А антигерой - это негодяй.

----------


## Ramil

А что негодяй не может быть доблестным мужем, а доблестный муж - негодяем?

----------


## Юрка

> А что негодяй не может быть доблестным мужем, а доблестный муж - негодяем?

 Ну, Сталин в любом случае пролетает со своей параноей. Бесстрашным и доблестным его не назвать.
Пётр I тоже боялся. Стрельцов и больших помещений.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  А что негодяй не может быть доблестным мужем, а доблестный муж - негодяем?   Ну, Сталин в любом случае пролетает со своей параноей. Бесстрашным и доблестным его не назвать.
> Пётр I тоже боялся. Стрельцов и больших помещений.

 Ну, с такой позицией, вряд ли кто из списка может подходить под это определение.

----------


## Crocodile

> Вполне возможно, что тем 30-50 людям, о которых я писал, и не ведомо то, что они являются этим самым правительством... Они просто защищают свои интересы.
> Они вообще могут быть весьма далеки от политики.

 От политики в смысле "демократы-республиканцы" - соглашусь. В остальном, рискну предположить, что они находятся в здравом уме и твёрдой памяти, а потому вполне отдают себе отчёт в своих действиях.  ::  
То, что ты рассказал про внутреннюю логику прихода к власти - это правильно. С этим спорить не буду. Однако, это всего лишь один из многих процессов, происходящих в обществе.

----------


## mishau_

Сегодня по ящику показывали проект. Ведущий Любимов. Странно, что  Миронов осудил правление Сталина, и Ткачев. Что это  может означать? Сигнал власти, о том что они Сталина не особо поддерживают? Хорошо сказал Илья Глазунов - да, Сталин гений всех времен и народов, но лишь по уничтожению русского населения.

----------


## Ramil

> Сегодня по ящику показывали проект. Ведущий Любимов. Странно, что  Миронов осудил правление Сталина, и Ткачев. Что это  может означать? Сигнал власти, о том что они Сталина не особо поддерживают? Хорошо сказал Илья Глазунов - да, Сталин гений всех времен и народов, но лишь по уничтожению русского населения.

 Мне кажется власти абсолютно фиолетовы итоги этого голосования. Да и вообще шумихи много из ничего. Так что это может и не означать ничего. Да пусть проголосовали бы хоть за Чикотило - что бы это изменило? Тем более с их "ноу-хау" по подсчёту голосов.

----------


## Fantomaks

По совокупности заслуг первым должен быть, безусловно, Сталин. Злодей? Безусловно, как и все выдающиеся лидеры. Наполеон был редкой сволочью, однако любой француз считает его самым выдающимся французом. Чингисхан - икона Монголии. Черчилль - циник и далеко не ангел - лучший британец. При Петре Первом по его вине народу померло больше чем при Сталине, если считать в пропорции к общему населению. И ничего, все восторгаются Петербургом, забывая о многих тысячах погибших при его возведении. Величие видится на расстоянии. Через сто лет мы забудем о репрессиях, как французы забыли о Французской революции, еще более кровавой, чем Октябрьская.

----------


## Rtyom

Во Франции свои, иммигрантские проблемы. Иммигрантам до истории всё равно.

----------


## Юрка

> По совокупности заслуг первым должен быть, безусловно, Сталин.

 Выбираем имя России. То есть имя, с которым ассоциируется Россия. Ты считаешь, что со Сталиным? Говорим Россия, подразумеваем Сталин?
Я с вас удивляюсь...

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Fantomaks  По совокупности заслуг первым должен быть, безусловно, Сталин.   Выбираем имя России. То есть имя, с которым ассоциируется Россия. Ты считаешь, что со Сталиным? Говорим Россия, подразумеваем Сталин?
> Я с вас удивляюсь...

 Ну уж точно не с Александром Невским и не с Менделеевым.
Из возможных кандидатов, действительно, ассоциироваться будут только правители.
"Великих" правителей (во всех смыслах) было не так много:
Иоанн Грозный, Пётр I, Екатерина II, И. В. Сталин.
Выбор-то, собственно, не богат.

----------


## Юрка

> Из возможных кандидатов, действительно, ассоциироваться будут только правители.

 А Пушкин почему пролетел?
Маленькое замечание. Имеются в виду ассоциации россиян, а не иностранцев. Для них наши тираны ближе, понятнее и привычнее, чем Пушкин. А нам-то зачем лелеять их комплексы?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Из возможных кандидатов, действительно, ассоциироваться будут только правители.   А Пушкин почему пролетел?
> Маленькое замечание. Имеются в виду ассоциации россиян, а не иностранцев. Для них наши тираны ближе, понятнее и привычнее, чем Пушкин. А нам-то зачем лелеять их комплексы?

 А Пушкин, при всём уважении, не ассоциируется с "главным героем российской истории". Для русского языка - да, согласен, для литературы - согласен, но для истории он сделал немного.

----------


## Юрка

> А Пушкин, при всём уважении, не ассоциируется с "главным героем российской истории". Для русского языка - да, согласен, для литературы - согласен, но для истории он сделал немного.

 А почему обязательно надо что-то сделать для истории? Человек должен просто олицетворять Россию. Типа, вот это наше всё. Хочешь понять Россию - читай Пушкина. 
А если я завтра изобрету как уничтожить Россию и уничтожу, я не стану её именем.

----------


## Ramil

> А почему обязательно надо что-то сделать для истории?

 Потому что вопрос ставился так: "*Кто главный герой российской истории?*"   

> Человек должен просто олицетворять Россию.

 Повторяю, вопрос ставился не так. Кстати, если бы вопрос стоял так, то я считаю, что о*лице*творять Россию должна женщина.   

> Хочешь понять Россию - читай Пушкина.

 ... и ни один иностранец ничего не поймёт.   

> А если я завтра изобрету как уничтожить Россию и уничтожу, я не стану её именем.

 Станешь самой важной фигурой за всю её историю.

----------


## Юрка

> Повторяю, вопрос ставился не так.

 Ставится именно так. Поэтому вся эта акция называется "имя России", поэтому среди кандидатов поэты и учёные.   

> ... и ни один иностранец ничего не поймёт.

 Во-первых, если захочет, то лет через 20 жизни у нас, поймёт.
Во-вторых, через Пушкина и русские учатся понимать Россию. Это для нас даже более важно.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Повторяю, вопрос ставился не так.   Ставится именно так. Поэтому вся эта акция называется "имя России", поэтому среди кандидатов поэты и учёные.     
> 			
> 				... и ни один иностранец ничего не поймёт.
> 			
> 		  Во-первых, если захочет, то лет через 20 жизни у нас, поймёт.
> Во-вторых, через Пушкина и русские учатся понимать Россию. Это для нас даже более важно.

 Может, через Сталина даже лучше научатся понимать?

----------


## Юрка

> Может, через Сталина даже лучше научатся понимать?

 Ну всё, я сдаюсь. Сам я голосую за Суворова и Пушкина.

----------


## Crocodile

> Из возможных кандидатов, действительно, ассоциироваться будут только правители.
> "Великих" правителей (во всех смыслах) было не так много:
> Иоанн Грозный, Пётр I, Екатерина II, И. В. Сталин.
> Выбор-то, собственно, не богат.

 Угу. В победе бессмертных идей мазохизма мы видим грядущее нашей страны?   ::

----------


## Ramil

А я не голосую. Мне вообще пофигу, кто там победит.

----------


## Crocodile

> А я не голосую. Мне вообще пофигу, кто там победит.

 Если не будет никаких практических проекций на нашу жизнь, то мне тоже.

----------


## BappaBa

> Во-первых, если захочет, то лет через 20 жизни у нас, поймёт.

 Что у нас есть такого непостижимого, чтобы для понимания потребовалось 20 лет?

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Юрка  Во-первых, если захочет, то лет через 20 жизни у нас, поймёт.   Что у нас есть такого непостижимого, чтобы для понимания потребовалось 20 лет?

 Человек уже сдался. Зачем ещё пинать ногой?  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Человек уже сдался. Зачем ещё пинать ногой?

 Нет, я спросил без всякой задней мысли.

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Crocodile  Человек уже сдался. Зачем ещё пинать ногой?    Нет, я спросил без всякой задней мысли.

 А, ну тогда извини старика.

----------


## Юрка

> Что у нас есть такого непостижимого, чтобы для понимания потребовалось 20 лет?

 Во-первых, даже мы, резиденты России, ничего не понимаем.
Во-вторых, для иностранцев есть ещё один, дополнительный барьер для понимания - это мифы (положительные или отрицательные - не важно) о России.
Так что, батенька, 20 лет, не меньше!  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Во-первых, даже мы, резиденты России, ничего не понимаем.

 Похоже, так и есть. Я вот совершенно не понимаю, чего мы (резиденты России) не понимаем. =)  

> Во-вторых, для иностранцев есть ещё один, дополнительный барьер для понимания - это мифы (положительные или отрицательные - не важно) о России.
> Так что, батенька, 20 лет, не меньше!

 Мифов и у нас в отношении иностранцев хватало. Считали, что англичане все поголовно джентльмены, что свободный рынок абсолютно свободный, и т.п. Нам потребовалось гораздо меньше 20-ти лет, чтобы избавиться от своих мифов. Думаю, и они не тупее.  ::  Было бы желание.

----------


## Crocodile

> Originally Posted by Юрка  Во-первых, даже мы, резиденты России, ничего не понимаем.   Похоже, так и есть. Я вот совершенно не понимаю, чего мы (резиденты России) не понимаем. =)

 Тут один неглупый человек так высказался: 
"Умом Россию не понять. 
Аршином общим не измерить. 
У ней особенная стать - 
В РОССИЮ можно только верить." 
Выводы:  
1. Становится яснее почему "резиденты" (ух, какое слово хорошее) не понимают чего они не понимают.  
2. Двадцать лет - абсолютно произвольная цифра. 
3. Только мифы могут дать ясное понятие. 
Возражения?  ::

----------


## Ramil

Нет возражений. Россияне всегда стараются как-то обособиться от всех остальных наций, пытаются присвоить монополию на некие "сугубо российские" черты, и пускаются во все тяжкие, пытаясь доказать несуществующее. 
Все люди на земле подвержены одним и тем же порокам и одним и тем же добродетелям. Особой "концентрации" тех или иных национальных черт в России не сильно наблюдается. 
Но даже и в этом все люди одинаковы - каждая нация пытается приписать исключительное право на некоторые особенности только своему народу и больше никому. 
Так вот - это всё от лукавого. 
И понимать в России особо нечего. Страна как страна - есть хорошее и есть плохое, как у всех. Но отчего-то она упрямо продолжает настаивать, что чем-то отличается от других. 
И сказки эти про "загадочную русскую душу" пришли от этого же желания - найти несуществующие отличия. Она потому и "загадочна", душа эта, потому что как ни старайся - особых отличий в побудительных мотивах среднестатистического представителя обнаружить не удаётся.

----------


## Crocodile

> Россияне всегда стараются как-то обособиться от всех остальных наций, пытаются присвоить монополию на некие "сугубо российские" черты, и пускаются во все тяжкие, пытаясь доказать несуществующее.

 Дык, ведь на этом-то и построена современная реклама Сталина (ТМ). По рекламе-то получается, что по-другому в России-то и нельзя. Только мазохизмом-то и жив народ. Потому, что уникален. Как же ты так? Прям вот взял и наехал на святое? А если вдруг какая пассионарная личность вокруг тебя ошивается? Не страшно?  ::

----------


## Leof

Зачем вообще его включили в список? Как тот, по чьему приказу уничтожали тысячи людей, злодей и душегуб может быть героем?  :: 
Думаю, под именем России, подразумевали доброго гения, а не злодея.

----------


## BappaBa

> Тут один неглупый человек так высказался: 
> "Умом Россию не понять. 
> Аршином общим не измерить. 
> У ней особенная стать - 
> В РОССИЮ можно только верить."

 У этих поэтов на бумаге одно, а в мыслях другое. =)
Еще один кандидат на звание "Имя Россия" в книжках писал: "Я помню чудное мгновенье...", а письмах: "... ты ничего не пишешь мне о 2100 р., мною тебе одолженных, а пишешь о M-me Керн, которую с помощью Божией я на днях у@б".

----------


## mishau_

> Тут один неглупый человек так высказался: 
> "Умом Россию не понять. 
> Аршином общим не измерить. 
> У ней особенная стать - 
> В РОССИЮ можно только верить."

 Верить, и из поколения в поколение ходить сверкать голой задницей на потеху Европе.     ::   _
Должно быть, очень плохо я воспитан,
что, грубо нарушая все приличия,
не вижу в русском рабстве неумытом
ни избранности признак, ни величия._ 
И. Губерман

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Может, через Сталина даже лучше научатся понимать?   Ну всё, я сдаюсь.

 А почему?    ::

----------


## Юрка

> Originally Posted by Юрка        Originally Posted by Lampada  Может, через Сталина даже лучше научатся понимать?   Ну всё, я сдаюсь.   А почему?

 Сил спорить нетуууу.  ::  
Посмотрел серию про Столыпина. Михалков меня убедил. Только Романовы опоздали с таким человеком лет на 50-100. Зачем их канонизировали - не пойму...  ::

----------


## mishau_

http://static.oper.ru/data/gallery/l1048753102.jpg  ::

----------


## Leof

Мы с мамой и знакомыми горячо обсуждаем этот проект.
Насколько я понял, Сталин таки оказался на третьем месте.
Это просто абсурдистский проект. Лицемеры.

----------


## mishau_

Автор той карикатуры - Гоблин. Он пишет, победитель в проекте тот, кого назначит РТР. Мне это неинтересно. РТР канал лживый.

----------

